# Rat Breeders in Glos?



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi There,

Im looking into getting a nice cage and accessories etc for a pair of ratties! I've wanted a rat for years but just never got around to getting one for some reason. Obviously i want everything set up in advance so im not looking to get one right now, but i have no idea where to even look for rat breeders :blush: The only place i would know to buy rats from are pet shops, and i would prefer to go to a breeder..

So, firstly does anyone know any breeder in Gloucestershire who they would recommend? And also, as a pair should i ideally be looking for 2 boys or 2 girls? I dont want to breed them so same sex seems the best idea... right?

Any input would be great! :2thumb:


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi
I breed rats
I have a litter ready for homes 19th April
All well handled
I am in Monmouth, but travel to Gloucester frequently


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hooded, berkshire, himmies and siamese 
Boys are calmer, and more snuggly, girls are playful
It depends what you want from your rats as to which sex to opt for.


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

I definately want calm, cuddly ones if possible!  I have no idea about colours, but it looks like you have a variety to choose from there


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

you'll probably be wanting boys then. LOL
Give me a PM if you're interested and I can email you more pics and keep you updated on their progress


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi you should join up to the Fancy Rats forum - it's brill and you'll find all the info you need for happy and completely spoiled rats
Fancy Rats; Index page
I hope you'll join up, it's the best place for learning about rats and is completely focused on rats as pets. (no offence to anyone on here, but the advice esp re. health and habitat is much better on an all rat forum)

Hakuna Matata rattery is a national fancy rat society (NFRS) registered rattery that has won it's stud name. It's in Cheltenham and they make absolutely gorgeous, happy, licky ratties:flrt:http://www.hkmrats.co.uk/
Don't be put off by distance to other ratteries though, as people are often willing to arrange rat trains. have a look here...
Fancy Rats; View forum - Breeders

Of course there are also always hundreds of rats in rescues looking for homes, a lot of them are babies which are the result of accidental litters. Rescuing is addictive though, I've got 21 rats and 18 of them are rescues:lol2:


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

the Fancy rat forum is definately a great place for info on them, I must agree
TBH there are BYB's everywhere, and I don't think you can really tell until you visit a few different breeders to find out for yourself, and also recommendations from others.
Also, it might be worth you trying 'pet forum'.


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats why asking questions before buying from a breeder is so important. I removed the byb comment in case it insulted anyone though:lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

You can email [email protected] for a list of breeders.


----------

